# Simply Accounting



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

Does anybody know if this will work under Parallels.

http://www.simplyaccounting.com/freetrial/

It would appear that customer support which might answer this question is only available if you have the programme 

Not for me but a friend who would perhaps use it if it worked under Parallels


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*could you be more specific ?*



Elemenopee said:


> Yes.


 Have you actually run this programme under Parallels ?


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Why wouldn't it run? I've run Simply Accounting under VMware in a VM on VMware Server/Player/Workstation on Linux and Windows hosts.

When you run Windows in a virtual machine, you get Windows. With the exception of games and other apps depending on 3D acceleration, everything basically runs the same.

Edit: sorry, I realize you were talking about Parallels. There should be absolutely no difference in compatibility and/or behaviour under Parallels as wel.


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd just like to note that there are (literally) about 50 different accounting programs for OS X. There should be no need to use a Windows accounting program if you have a Macintosh. If you would like a list of all of the accounting programs for the Mac, just let me know via private e-mail (I don't log on here often) at:
[email protected]


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Thanks*



Randy B. Singer said:


> I'd just like to note that there are (literally) about 50 different accounting programs for OS X. There should be no need to use a Windows accounting program if you have a Macintosh. If you would like a list of all of the accounting programs for the Mac, just let me know via private e-mail (I don't log on here often) at:
> [email protected]


Simpley Accounting handles Canadian taxes etc as I understand it 
As I stated this is not for me but a friend and their accountant wishes them to use this package and they were wondering if it would run under Parallels


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Yes, I currently use SA under Parallels.

And, yes, you can subscribe to their Canadian tax updates twice a year for a fee of a couple hundred dollars called their SimplyCare plan. IMO, a bit expensive for the tax updates.

Is that specific enough?


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

Elemenopee said:


> Yes, I currently use SA under Parallels.


Agreed.
I've been running Simply Accounting under Parallels on a MacBook Pro for almost a year without any problems.
Most Canadian accountants are using Simply. Hence, they want their clients to as well, for compatibility.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

yes that is very specific Thank you for taking the time to expand your previous post.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

jtmac said:


> Most Canadian accountants are using Simply. Hence, they want their clients to as well, for compatibility.


Exactly. I'm using it because of my (PC) accountant.

Prior to Parallels, there was only the Virtual PC option which was very slow, even on a dual G5. But on my MacBook, there is no slowdown whatsoever. Yay!


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello, what version of Simply Accounting are you guys using. I would have no hesitation with some of the previous versions but the latest version has the connection manager and I am wondering how nasty / nice that would work. I also have two computers that access the data, so how do I go about sharing the files through windows?


----------



## Seamus (Jul 23, 2003)

We have been using Simply Accounting 2008 premium on parallels for almost 2 years with not so much as a hiccup.

We do seem to be suddenly having a new problem with accessing the data remotely. After about a half dozen entry's the remote computer loses connectivity. However, it works flawlessly on the machine it's installed on.

I contacted Sage today for support (which we have been getting for nearly 3 years).
Once they knew that it was installed on a mac they refused to help until it's was moved to a native Windows machine.

Nothing has changed on the the two machines, so I'm confused. I'd like to solve the problem and keep things the way they are.

Any ideas?


----------

